# مقدمة عن المراجل البخارية..boliers



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 يوليو 2010)

المراجل البخارية
مقدمة

ان الهدف الاساسى لمولد البخار(المراجل البخارية) هو انتاج بخار عند ضغط و درجة حرارة محددان و ذلك عن طريق انتقال الحرارة الناتجة من حرق الوقود الى مياة التغذية لتتحول الى بخار .

و يطلق علي مولد البخار اسم(مرجل بخار) او (وحدة توليد البخار) او الغلاية او القيزان


و فقا لمواصفات الجمعية الامريكية للهنسة الميكانيكية(asme) يعرف المرجل البخارى كما يلى:

هو تريكبة من الاجهزة لانتاج و تجهيز او استرجاع الحرارة و امكانية نقل هذة الحرارة الى مياة التغذية لستخينها و تبخيرها و تحويلها الى بخار محمص

و يتسخدم البخار فى مجالات عدة منها
1)	توليد القدرة الميكانيكية تستخدم فى توليد الكهرباء
2)	توليد بخار للاستخدام فى اغراض صناعية متعددة مثل الصناعات الغذائية-صناهة الغزل و النسيج-صناعة السكر...الخ
3)	فى منظومات التدفئة المنزلية و مد المساكن و الفنادق بالمياة الساخنة
4)	عمليات التطهير و التعقيم فى المستشفيات 

و يتطلب انتاج البخار ان تنقل الحرارة الناتجة من احتراق الوقود(مصدر الطاقة) الى وسط الشتغيل(الماء) فى اغلب الاحيان و لكن بالامكان استخدام موائع اخرى كالزئبق و البوتاسيوم و الصوديوم و الامونيا و بعض المركبات العضوية 

يحتوى مولد البخار على عدد من المعدات و الاجهزة منة على سبيل المثال:الفرن-الموفر-المبخر-مسخن الهواء-المحمص-معيد التسخين
باللاضافة الى عدد من المتممات و الملحقات و مضخات المياة

تتم عملية توليد البخار داخل مولد البخار فى اجراء بثبوت الضغط حيث يتم تحويل الطور السائل الى الطور الغازى(البخارى)

يسجل التاريخ ان المهندس هيرو السكندرى سجل فى اوراقة العلمية محاولى لتصنيع مرجل بخارى يدير تربينا

منذ عهد هيرو و حتى عام 2680 لم يحدث ما يستحق الذكر
لكن يعتبر عام 1680 هو البداية الحقيقية لتصنيع و انتاج المراجل حيث قام د.بابن باستخدام الة بخارية و غلاية ذات ضغط امبر من الضغط الجوى و جهزها بصمام امان لمنع انفجار الغلاية 
ثم توالت الاختراعات و انتاج عدة من المراجل حتى وصلت الى ما هو علية الان

فعلى سبيل المثال توجد محطة توليد قدرة تنتج 1300 ميجاوات مجهزة بغلاية تنتج 4364 طن بخار/ساعة عند ضغط 261.6 بار و درجة حرارة 543س ثم اعادة تسخين البخار الى 537س

المتطلبات الاساسية للمارجل البخارية
1)	يجب ان يحقق التصميم الجيد و التشغيل المستمر للمرجل البخارى المتطلات الاتية:
2)	ان يشغل المرجل حيزا صغيرا و ان يكون خفيف الوزن
3)	القدرة على بدأ تشغيل سريع(لا يستغرق وقتا طويلا)
4)	التلائم السريع مع متطلباتتغير الحمل
5)	ان تكون الوصلات قليلة و يسهل التفتيش عليها و ان لا تكون فى مسار اللهب
6)	ان تكون سرعة المساة و الغازات عالية لتسمح بمعدل انتقال حرارة مرتفع مع الحفاظ على ان يكون الفقد فى الضغط اقل ما يمكن
7)	عدم تراكم الرواسب على المواسير, و ان تكون الكواسير ذات مقاومة معقولة للتاكل و الصدأ

8)	ان ينتج البخار بالمعدلات المطلوبة باقل استهلاك للوقود و بتكاليف تشغيل منخفضة
9)	ان يكون الفقد فى الضغط و فى الطاقة اقل ما يمكن فى كل من دورة المياة و دورة الغاز داخل المرجل

العوامل التى تؤخذ فى الاعتبار عند اختيار المرجل:

عند اختيار نوع و حجم المرجل المطلوب لغرض ما يجب اخذ العوامل الاتية فى الاعتبار
1)	القدرة المطلوب توليدها
2)	ضغط و درجة حرارة و معدل تدفق البخار المطلوب
3)	تكاليف الانشاء و نظم و قوانين انشاء المحطات و تشغيل المراجل
4)	الموقع و المساحة التى سيقام عليها المرجل و كذلك موقع المحطة
5)	تكاليف التشغيل و الصيانة
6)	نوع الوقود و مياة التغذية المتاحان
7)	العمر الافتراضى للمحطة ككل


----------



## ahmed foad (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 يوليو 2010)

> جزاك الله خيرا



و جزاك خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mezo star (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العندليب المصرى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم الايادى ياغالى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

رائع


----------



## محمد عبدالله ع (15 أبريل 2012)

لك مني جزيل الشكر
تقبل مروري


----------



## علاء المشني (18 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## العوذلي1 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك


----------



## عمارسامي (18 يوليو 2013)

جميل الموضوع .. جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (27 نوفمبر 2013)

كلام زي الفل


----------



## HAbdelhady (17 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------

